# Thermaltake Core X9 ATX-Cube



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Moin moin

Ich habe folgendes Problem. 
Meine 2 Grafikkarten kommen beim spielen auf ca 80 Grad kerntemp. Bei diesen Temperaturen drehen die Lüfter voll auf und werden zihmlich laut. 
Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken mein kompletten pc um zu bauen und mir in dem neuen case eine Wakü reinzusetzen. 
Meine Frage ist ob man den obersten der drei 5, 25" Schächte abnehmen kann und Dan nebeneinander 2 480 mm radiatoren mit einer dicke von 60mm ( EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream XE 480 ) plus Lüfter die 25 mm breit sind an die Gehäusedeke bekommt. 
Die unteren 2 5, 25" Schächte brauch ich für mein blue Ray Laufwerk und die Lüfter Steuerung.
Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. Juli 2016)

Moin

Das ist das gute bei den Thermaltake Gehäusen. Vollmodular bedeutet bei diesen Vollmodular. Du kannst alles an Laufwerksschächten ausbauen was du nicht brauchst.

Thermaltake - Germany - Core X9 - CA-1D8-00F1WN-00 dort ist doch auch eine Grafik dazu welche Radis wo verbaut werden können.


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Die 3 Laufwerksschächte kannst du einzeln ausbauen, es passen oben sogar 2×420er  (mehr Fläche als 2 × 480er, wäre meine Empfehlung ) und unten kannst du (je nachdem auf welche seite du das Netzteil gepackt hast entweder links oder rechts ) noch einen 480er verbauen, dafür müssen die 2,5'/3,5' Schächte unten raus


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Ja die Grafik hab ich auch schon mal gesehen. Ich bin aber auf der suche nach einer Zeichnung mit Maßangaben das ich abschätzen kann ob ich die dicken oder die dünnen radiatoren an die Decke montiere. 

Aber schon einmal gut zu wissen das man die einzelnen Schächte abnehmen kann. Das gibt es ja leider nicjt so oft.


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Soweit ich weiss sind es 22cm von Deckel zu Mainboard , habe es gerade nicht genau im Kopf.... aber nimm die Dünnen, im Silent Betrieb nützen einem Dicke Radiatoren genau: null (ist eher was fürs Ego) da die Luft (die von Silent Lüftern gepustet wird) sich schon nach +/- halber Strecke im Radiator an die Wassertemperatur angepasst hat, danach kann sie nicht mehr Kühlen und man hätte sich den Dicken Radiator sparen können

Edit: oder wie wäre es mit nem MoRa? Ich habe auch das X9 und nen MoRa


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Man kann unten aber nicht auf der einen Seite das NT und die zwei Schächte Einsätzen? 
Ja War sehr begeistert das ich unten auch nich ein dritten 400 mm radiator rein bekommen kann. 

Zwischen frage: 
Warum hat ein 420mm mehr Fläche als ein 480 mm? 
Kommt es da nicht auf die breite an?


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

140×420= 58800
120×480= 57600

Hier zb. Wäre die grosse MoRa Version(9×140mm Lüfter ), unter dem Strich betrachtet bist du deutlich günstiger dran; und hast trotzdem deutlich mehr Leistung


----------



## Trash123 (22. Juli 2016)

Schau mal hier....
Thermaltake Core X Case Owners Club: X1, X2, X9, X9 Snow Ed.


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Den mora bekomme ich nicht ins Gehäuse. 
Würde es nicht auf eine vergleichbare kühleistung raus kommen wenn ich 3 mal 420mm radiatoren nehme?


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Der MoRa ist ja auch ein Externer Radiator, den stellst du dir neben das Case (oder hängst ihn an die Wand) 
Und theoretisch ja, Praktisch Nein. Ein Externer Radiator hat mehr Frischluft als ein interner, ergo mehr Kühlleistung  (ein MoRa 420 kann über 2000Watt abführen) und wenn du 2×420 und 1×480 kaufst bekommst du fast 2 MoRa's dafür 
Edit: hups bei dem von mir geposteten MoRa Link ist noch der Schweizer Preis; ich denke nicht das es automatisch auf DE umstellt  müsstest falls es so ist noch mal über das Deutsche Aquatuning suchen  (bin Schweizer )


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Ja das stellt sich nicjt von alleine um. 
Denke aber nicht das ein MoRa für mich infrage. 
Zum einen ist das case Ansicht ja schon recht groß und zum anderen nehmen meine zweit 28" Monitore ne mege Platz auf dem Schreibtisch weg. 
Laut der Grafik von Thermaltakekönnte ich dan ja gleich 3 420mm radiatoren benutzen. 
Ich habe mal gelesen das man so über den Daumen sagt ein 120 mm radiator für 100 Watt abwärme. 
Ich komme mit den 2 grakas und meine cpu grob geschätzt auf 600 Watt. 
Also würde ich sagen das die 3 radiatoren doch mehr als ausrechnen sind. Und ich so die Lüfter nur auf halber Kraft laufen lassen kann.
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Unten passt nur ein 480er  und du kannst den MoRa auch so weit oben Befestigen dass er über den Monitoren ist, dass ist ja der Witz an einer WaKü 
Mit einem MoRa wärst du wirklich günstiger und besser dran...


----------



## Trash123 (22. Juli 2016)

Habe auch schon gesehen, dass einer einen Nova in das X9 gebaut hat!


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn da nur ein 480 mm rein paßt sollten die vieleicht mal ihre Skizze ändern. Da sind beide aufgeführt. 
Ne ich möchte lieber alles kompakt im case haben. Schließlich ist dies ja auch dafür ausgelegt. Wenn ich mir ein mora zulege Dan brauch ich mir ja auch keine Gedanken über das neue case und den platz machen. Pumpe und AGB würde ich auch so in mein jetziges reinkommen. 

@Keks: ich habe das Gefühl das du für eine Firma arbeitest die mora's verkauft  

@Trash: hast du da ein link?


----------



## Trash123 (22. Juli 2016)

Habe den link schon ein paar posts vorher rein gestellt. Muss irgendwo zwischen Seite 70-80 sein.


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

DuecWehr schrieb:


> @Keks: ich habe das Gefühl das du für eine Firma arbeitest die mora's verkauft


Nein, ich arbeite als Landmaschinenmechaniker bei einer Firma die Fendt verkauft  und nebenher bin ich Landwirt, da lernt man auf p/l zu achten, und dieses ist bei einem MoRa natürlich viel besser  (und ich empfehle nur Dinge bei denen ich weiss das es eine gute Wahl wäre, und das sind 3 interne 480er nunmal nicht wenn man auf p/l achtet)


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Danke für deine erliche Meinung! Wenn wir jetzt das p/l Verhältnis weglassen, würden Dan die drei besagten radiatoren reichen um einen Betrieb bei denen die Lüfter auf minimaler Drehzahl laufen zu realisieren?


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Ja diese 3 Radiatoren  sollten reichen, ich würde dir empfehlen zuerst das Case zu bestellen, dann kannst du deine Hardware verbauen, alles für dich wichtige ausmessen und dann deine Wasserkühlung gut vorbereitet bestellen&verbauen, so kommt es zu weniger "Unangenehmen Überraschungen" beim verbauen (ich spreche aus Erfahrung....)


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Für den Kreislauf reich die d5 pumpe doch locker aus oder?  Würde halt alles gern leise haben und hab mir gedacht wenn man die Leistungüber demensioniert und die Komponenten Dan nur auf den mi Image anfordern fährt,  das Dan ein hoffendlich kaum zu hörende pc drauß wird.


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Also meine D5 hat kein Problem mit meinem MoRa 420 und Kühlern, ich denke 3 480er bzw. 2 420er und ein 480er bieten nicht viel mehr Widerstand, das sollte kein Problem darstellen  denk daran sie zu entkoppeln, es gibt auch für  Röhren AGB's Entkopplungsmöglichkeiten falls du eine AGB+Pumpen Kombi bevorzugst


----------



## DuecWehr (22. Juli 2016)

Alles klar Dan ist ja gut. Ja nach Entkoppelung muss ich noch mal gucken da habe ich mir noch nichts raus gesucht. 
Genau ich habe mir eine Kombi aus pumpe und AGB ausgesucht. 

Sollte ich die grakas in Reihe oder parallel verschlauchen?


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Seriell reicht aus; der Temperatur unterschied wird vlt 2° betragen von der 1. Zur 2. GPU,  das wasser Pendelt sich irgendwann auf einen einheitlichen Wert ein; man hat im Kreislauf keine grosses Temperaturschwankungen, da sehe ich den Sinn eines SLI Connectors nicht


----------



## DuecWehr (23. Juli 2016)

Ich frag mich Grade wie man da die ganzen Kabel verstecken kann. Wie hast du das gelöst?  Das ist ja an der einerseits komplett offen. Gibt es ja vieleicht ein Blech welches man dazu erwerben kann oder muss man sich da selber was basteln um den unteren Bereich in zwei hälften zu teilen?


----------



## keks4 (23. Juli 2016)

Man hat genug Möglichkeiten sie zu verstecken, einerseits auf der Fensterseite rechts, da ist ein "Spalt" aus Blech und ohne Fenster im Seitenteil, andererseits ist die Komplette untere Hälfte  ja verdeckt von den Festplattenkäfigen bzw. In deinem Fall dann vom Radiator  bei den Lüftern auf den Radiatoren oben würde ich empfehlen die Lüfter so zu befestigen  dass die Kabel zwischen den beiden Radiatoren sind, ( also in der Mitte) von da aus zur Front verlegen, und von da aus nach Unten zu deinem Aquaero (gegebenenfalls mit Verlängerungen)


----------



## DuecWehr (23. Juli 2016)

Ich werde wohl kein Aquaero benutzen. Habe schon eine Lüftersteuerung von BitFenix die ich wieder verbauen werde. Da die ja eh in einen der 5, 25" Schächte kommt bleiben die Leitungen ja fast auf der gleichen Höhe. 
Bei dem unteren Radiator wollte ich die Lüfter in Richtung Fenster ausrichten. Sollte ich da mit Abstandsbolzen ein bißchen Raum Schafen das die besser Luft ansaugen können?


Den AGB+Pumpe kann man doch bestimmt locker vor dem unteren 200 mm Lüfter befestigen.


----------



## keks4 (23. Juli 2016)

Bei meinem System passt der AGB da gut hin, wie es aussieht bei oberen Radiatoren weiss ich nicht, aber ich denke kaum das es ein Problem geben wird 
Für ein wenig Abstand zu sorgen bei dem unteren Radiator kann nicht schaden, ich denke das ist eine gute Idee


----------

